# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى القصص والروايات >  >  الغني البخيل وولده

## الوسيمة

رجل ثري من أهل القطيف ويتمتع بصحة و عافية 

بالغتين مع العلم أن الرجل هذا يبلغ من العمر مايناهز 

السبعين عاماً ، ولكنه بخيل جداً ويبلغ من 


البخل الشيء الغير مطاق من ذويه 

، وهذا الشيء دعاهم إلى كرهه و تمنى 


موته في العاجل القريب ولكن البطل 

في القصة لم يكن المرض يعرف طريقه 


إليه أبداً ، حتى أن الزكام البسيط لم يعاني منه منذ ولادته . 


و في يوم من الأيام كان الجو عندما مضى هذا الرجل إلى فراشه جداً رائع 


كليالي الربيع ة وبعد استغراقه في النوم لمدة ثلاث ساعات ، خرج 


إلى قضاء حاجته وأحس بالنشاط المفرط والدم المتحرك في جسمه ، فقرر أن 


يستحم _ في منتصف ليل ذلك اليوم _ وبعد الحمام الساخن ؛ فتح الباب 


ليفاجأ بصمهرير البرد القارص بسب ترك أحد أبناءه الباب الخارجي مفتوحاً . 


فخر هذا الرجل على ركبتيه بعد تنملهما ثم سقط على جبينه أثر عجز جسمه 


عن حمله .. 


وأفاق وهو في هذا المستشفى يلقى كل عناية من العاملين فيه ، وللأسف 


كان التحسن في صحته لا يسعد أبنه الكبير الذي يتمنى أن يترك أباه هذه 


الدنيا و يذهب إلى حيث لا رجعه . 


لم يكن التحسن في صحة الأب كبيراً و لكن المؤشرات تدل انه في تطور 


مستمر ولكن قد يأخذ بعض الوقت ، ففكر الابن الكبير وحامل الراية من بعد 


والده في كيفية التخلص من والده بعد أن سنحت الفرصة بمرضه ، ووجد أن 


أفضل من يمكنه المساعدة هي إحدى الممرضات في ذلك المستشفى ، 


وبدأ فعلاً بقص قصته عليهم والتشكي لهم بما يفعله والده وانه على استعداد 


أن ينفق المبلغ الكبير لمن يبشره بانتهاء أيام هذا البخيل ، وكان حديثه يأخذ 


طابع الكلام وكأنه لا يبحث عمن يقتله له . 



فسألته إحدى الممرضات وكم يقدر هذا المبلغ الذي ستكافئ به من يخبرك ؟ 


فقال: لن يقل عن نصف مليون ريال !! 


فأعمى للأسف هذا الرقم ضمير هذه الممرضة الإيطالية عن الامانة وأصبح 


الحصول عليه شغلها الشاغل . 


و نفس اليوم وبعد خروج الزوار من غرفة الأب أخبرت الممرضة الابن العاق أنها 


عازمة على التخلص من أبيه مقابل هذا المبلغ .. 


وفعلاً و في غير الوردية الخاصة بها ، قامت هذه المرأة بحقن المغذي للأب 


بمادة البنزين ، وبعد تدفق البنزين إلى وريد البخيل المسكين ، و للألم الذي 


حدث ، نهض من فراشه و بدأ بالركض والصراخ و كأن النار تلتهمه ، و أخذ 


يركض ويركض بلا وعي .. 


ثم توقف !! 

.. 



.. 


.. 


.. 



لأن 



.. 


.. 


البنزين خلّص 


وطلب المزيد من البنزين حتى يستطيع أن يكمل 


فقالوا له اقرب محطة تبعد ثلاثة كيلو ..!! 



.. 

     

تعيشوا وتاكلوا غيرهـــا    
       
*تحياتي*

----------


## ابو طارق

*أكلت  الضرب* 

*صحتين*

----------


## goodhamody

حلــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوه 
ببس لا تعوديها

----------


## أمير العاشقين

هههههههههههه حلوة والله 

وانا مدمج قلت الله يستر ويش بيصير 

ههههههههههه 

اثري خلص البنزين هههههه خليه يركب ديزل ههههه 

الظاهر 8 سلندر لو 12 سلندر مكينته ههههه يعني تصرف 

هههههه 

تسلمي على الفرفشه الحلوة خيتوووو

عساكي على القوة يارب 

أخــــــاكي 
أمير العاشقين

----------


## الوسيمة

مشكورين كلكم على الردود الرائعة 
والله يعطيكم العافية

----------

